# Dealership Sponsorship ?'s



## Apophis (Feb 16, 2004)

I Work At A Nissan Dealership And Need To Know If Anyone Has Experience With Getting Sponsorship Through One. Ex: Donation Of Car For Tuning, Or Use Of A Car For Tuning. Anyone With Any Kind Of Advice Please Reply. Also If I Could Get A Car ('04 Spec/v) Anyone Know Of Businesses In The Va Area Looking To Sponsor? Sponsor Thread Was No Help. Thanks For Any Help.

Justin


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

You work at a dealership and are asking us if you could get sponsership through your dealership? Correct me if I'm wrong, but it sounds like thats what your asking.


----------



## Apophis (Feb 16, 2004)

andre said:


> You work at a dealership and are asking us if you could get sponsership through your dealership? Correct me if I'm wrong, but it sounds like thats what your asking.



YEAH THAT'S WHAT I'M ASKING.....MORE IMPORTANTLY I'M ASKING IF ANYONE HAS EXPERIENCE DOING THIS. I'D LIKE TO FIND SOMEONE I CAN TALK TO THAT KNOWS THE PROCESS AND SOME OF THE BETTER WAYS OF GOING ABOUT IT. THAT'S ALL I'M ASKING.......HOPEFULLY IT'S CLEAR NOW.


APOPHIS


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Justin (Apophis) - no need to yell, he was just asking for clarification. I myself can not lend you any advice on this but hopefully someone else will be able to.


----------



## Apophis (Feb 16, 2004)

sentra94xe said:


> Justin (Apophis) - no need to yell, he was just asking for clarification. I myself can not lend you any advice on this but hopefully someone else will be able to.


SORRY DON'T MEAN TO MAKE IT LOOK LIKE I'M YELLING.....THIS KEYBOARD HERE AT MY WORK SOMETIMES DOESN'T LIKE TO LET ME TAKE THE CAPS OFF. DIDN'T MEAN TO YELL, TRUST ME.

JUSTIN


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Apophis said:


> SORRY DON'T MEAN TO MAKE IT LOOK LIKE I'M YELLING.....THIS KEYBOARD HERE AT MY WORK SOMETIMES DOESN'T LIKE TO LET ME TAKE THE CAPS OFF. DIDN'T MEAN TO YELL, TRUST ME.
> 
> JUSTIN


 haha Ok ok I'll let it slide, but just this once.


----------



## Apophis (Feb 16, 2004)

sentra94xe said:


> haha Ok ok I'll let it slide, but just this once.


I truely hope so I'm new on here and don't wanna start anything this quick.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

The reason I asked that question is becasue I think you are running from the answer.  If you already work there, all you have to do is talk to your manager and convince him/her to sponsor you....I honestly dont see why a car dealership would sponsor you like that since they dont sell aftermarket parts etc., but I guess its worth a try. Just talk to the manager. Try very hard to sell your case. 

Are you also looking for a free car?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

andre said:


> The reason I asked that question is becasue I think you are running from the answer.  If you already work there, all you have to do is talk to your manager and convince him/her to sponsor you....I honestly dont see why a car dealership would sponsor you like that since they dont sell aftermarket parts etc., but I guess its worth a try. Just talk to the manager. Try very hard to sell your case.
> 
> Are you also looking for a free car?


some dealerships do sell oem performance parts.. aka NISMO products and what not.. also some dealerships do sell aftermarket parts.. just look at mossy , superior and that new place greg is working at now...

they sell aftermarket parts to the public..


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> some dealerships do sell oem performance parts.. aka NISMO products and what not.. also some dealerships do sell aftermarket parts.. just look at mossy , superior and that new place greg is working at now...
> 
> they sell aftermarket parts to the public..


i know my local shop sells nismo stuff but for the question, you can ask your gm or managers but for the majority of the time, you wont get sponses until you show your work, 

not to try and sounds like an ass but personally, unless you showed me previous work and alread have had a heavily modded car, i wouldn't sponser you.. anyone can come up with stock car and ask someone to sponser them but until you have work done it most likely wont happen... but if it does, maybe i should try goin to my local dealer


----------



## Apophis (Feb 16, 2004)

psulemon said:


> i know my local shop sells nismo stuff but for the question, you can ask your gm or managers but for the majority of the time, you wont get sponses until you show your work,
> 
> not to try and sounds like an ass but personally, unless you showed me previous work and alread have had a heavily modded car, i wouldn't sponser you.. anyone can come up with stock car and ask someone to sponser them but until you have work done it most likely wont happen... but if it does, maybe i should try goin to my local dealer


Well found out that my dealership does do a sponsorship of some kind. A mechanic not to long ago took an 03 Spec-v the dealership had and modded it out through Nismo and Stillen. The GM here however said he won't go through either of those companies again. Even at our discounted prices they were still too high. I could get another car if I found companies here in Va. to give me a better price. I'm gonna see what I can find, if you guys know of any businesses over here let me know. thanks again guys.

Justin


----------

